# Sat nav problems on 2012 Autotrail



## BnJ (Apr 19, 2013)

Ok I know many people have had problems with the combination unit fitted around this time and we sat smugly thinking ours is working fine UNTIL of course 1 year after the end of the warranty. Now the screen frequently just freezes and won't accept any touch commands for anything up to a couple of hours and then works normally for 1 minute and then freezes again. The unit will accepts commands via the remote control for the TV but that's about it. Resetting the unit doesn't solve the problem. This problem makes the Sat Nav next to useless unless you have the patience of St Peter and several hours to spare waiting.

I have contacted the only company who can, and do, repair these units now (Les Evans) and they haven't come across the problem before but can sell me a replacement (non autotrail) unit that does all the same as this one for a little over £1000.

So I have 2 questions.


Has anyone else had such a problem and or a solution?
 Has anyone used Les Evans and or bought one of their replacement (non autotrail) units?

Thanks


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Cheaper to buy a stand alone sat nav.

cabby


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi BnJ

More than a thousand quid for a satnav!!!! Someone should be on the stage telling jokes like that! :surprise:

I would have to agree with Cabby, except I would go for CoPilot on the phone and/or tablet for a trivial £30. It's just as good as a dedicated satnav, and works when you are mooching round an unfamiliar town too . . . and reminds you where you left the bikes!! :wink2:

Dave


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I have posted on my threads elsewhere in the Autotrail pages regarding my issues with my 2012 Comanche.

I have now got a 'new' card from the dealer. The reason I say 'new' is that they replaced it with the same older version of the maps...tight barstewards!

It did freeze last trip out but then righted itself after a few button presses.

I intend to upgrade the maps on it from the manufacturer/agents website; try it out for a bit; and then will probably invest in a TomTom Camper from Father Christmas. 

I'm not hugely comfortable with looking down at the sat nav in the bulkhead so will use that as a back up if required

Graham:smile2:


----------



## DBSS (Jun 30, 2013)

I was fortunate in that in our Comanche, the satnav failed for the original owner and of course was replaced under warranty. Since then apart from a couple of 'freezes' which just required a reset all has been fine. If however it did fail in the future am not sure I would be prepared to pay a thousand quid for a replacement unit and have to agree with 'Cabby' and go for a stand alone unit. That is assuming the rest of the unit is working as advertised i.e. TV, Radio etc.

Whilst we are on the subject has anybody suffered with the quality of radio reception with the same Naviextra unit? Mine seems unable to keep a signal even when stationary and there is a known strong signal transmitting.

Cheers

Ian


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

DBSS said:


> Whilst we are on the subject has anybody suffered with the quality of radio reception with the same Naviextra unit? Mine seems unable to keep a signal even when stationary and there is a known strong signal transmitting.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Ian


Hi Ian,

You are not alone!!!

The radio part of the multi media unit in my 2013 Dakota is c**p!

I have improved things slightly by fitting an exterior aerial and also an inline aerial amplifier but it's still c**p. The unit was changed by the dealer due to a freezing problem but the radio side of things didn't improve.

I use a standalone satnav but do rely on the multimedia unit for tv, reverse camera and (when it works) radio. £1k sounds an awful lot of money to upgrade so if anyone knows of a suitable double din unit that would give the above facilities, without sat nav, I'd be grateful to know about it.

Phil


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Updating the TomTom for our 2014 Navajo would cost £90.00 and give you 3 free updates for *1 year-- finished. no more free updates after that, 
*you have to pay another £90.00 for updates next year????

Hans has fixed our Becker to the dash board, Becker has free *lifetime* updates and its easier for the driver (me) to see.

Jan


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

Standalone TomTom are now free lifetime updates. Unfortunately we bought our TomTom Camper the year before.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

randonneur said:


> Standalone TomTom are now free lifetime updates. Unfortunately we bought our TomTom Camper the year before.


That is such a rip off. We have the same with our 720

Graham:frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Update time

I got a new card for the head unit (I say "new" but they sent me one of a commensurate age as the old one: tight gits could have sent a more up to date one for my time and trouble!...but anyway) and I have since paid c.€90 to update the maps for most of Europe.

I have used the sat nav a few times now albeit not abroad however I'm not a fan of the positioning of it. I don't like having to look down at the screen when I'm driving. Also I cant seem to get the map to read up the screen at all times: it seems to do it sometimes and then on other occasions we travel down the screen...all in the same trip!

Therefore we took the plunge and bought a Garmin 760lmt-d as a pressie to ourselves for Xmas. We will use that as our main sat nav and the one in the Comanche as a back up/alternative if required.

Graham:smile2:

PS...and still invest in some bloomin' good maps for next years big trip :smile2:
You cant beat poring over a map planning the next days route with a cold beer after a nice bimble to your campsite :grin2:


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

When we had our AutoTrail I found the sat-nav very difficult to see, particularly when the sun was on the screen.
I always used a Garmin mounted on top of the dash which was much easier.
The original unit (2012) was replaced under warranty and the new and updated version was so much better. Even the radio worked pretty well after a different antenna was fitted.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I bought a separate clip on sun visor for our Garmin as well due to problems with refection on my TomTom.

Worth a punt at 8 quid!

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

How do I update my Navajo TomTom.
I have registered the Tomtom.
I´ve had an email standing in my IN box since July which tells me I can update my TomTom Free.
I have downloaded the TomTom home onto the Mac . Neither the Mac or Windows 7 recognise the SD card when I put it into the card slot. Do I need to take the laptop into the Navajo to do the job?.
Jan


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Made up an anti glare hood for the AT media unit 13ele using a black plastic (Tesco) file folder works very well and just pushes in place around the unit.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

JanHank said:


> How do I update my Navajo TomTom.
> I have registered the Tomtom.
> I´ve had an email standing in my IN box since July which tells me I can update my TomTom Free.
> I have downloaded the TomTom home onto the Mac . Neither the Mac or Windows 7 recognise the SD card when I put it into the card slot. Do I need to take the laptop into the Navajo to do the job?.
> Jan


Jan

I am no techie as we all know however I didn't need to take the lap top out to the MH when I did my Comanche. My laptop read the SD card fine, so all I needed to do was update the maps etc. Mine isn't TT though its Naviextras or somesuch.

It sounds to me like the issue is at the laptop end. Could I suggest taking the SD card and the laptop to a computer shop and asking their advice? The SD card from my portable TT reads just fine in my laptop.

I know some cards need 'formatting' however I believe that you risk wiping the card if you do this...which isn't a good idea if you haven't got a back up (which you cant get as you cant read the SD card  )

Sorry not to be of much help :frown2:

Graham :serious:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

GMJ said:


> Jan
> 
> I am no techie as we all know however I didn't need to take the lap top out to the MH when I did my Comanche. My laptop read the SD card fine, so all I needed to do was update the maps etc. Mine isn't TT though its Naviextras or somesuch.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Graham, but its not just the laptop that can´t read it, the Mac can´t either.:frown2:


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Yes, true...however only 1 of them needs to doesn't it? So if you took the SD card and the laptop to a computer expert they could advise (easier than lugging the Mac I guess :smile2: )

If neither can read it, it must be the card because you have downloaded TT Home as you say, so it cant be at that end.

Good luck! :smile2:

I bought a separate Garmin because the I find the console a little too low for my liking. The maps on mine appear to be OK though so its a great back up for longer trips.

Graham:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Halt. *
Why have I taken it for granted this is a TomTom device, just because I read somewhere other Autotrails have them.
It isn´t a TomTom at all, its called a *Naviextra*. Costs me to update it :frown2:so shan´t bother. We have a TomTom one, 9 years old, maybe I can update that for free????
Also have a Becker, that has free lifetime updates. Hans made a special holder for the Navajo, I put a picture of it on someother thread some time back.
Jan


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Aha therein lies your problem :wink2: 

Early onset Jan? :grin2:

You can download their equivalent of TT Home and try it. There may be some free upgrades on there aside from paying for maps etc. Might be worth a look if your at a loose end...

Mines a Navi thingy wotsit and it was €118 to update it :surprise:....and I'm not a huge fan as mentioned, so I'll not be doing that again but at least its now at the 2015 version rather than 2009 version that I got.

Graham :smile2:


----------

